
You could soon be manufacturing your own drugs–thanks to 3D printing - monort
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/01/you-could-soon-be-manufacturing-your-own-drugs-thanks-3d-printing
======
phillc73
The images in this article seem to be renderings of potential 3D items.

Here's an article discussing an actual printed 3D reactor from the University
of Graz in Austria:

[http://www.3ders.org/articles/20171226-university-of-graz-
us...](http://www.3ders.org/articles/20171226-university-of-graz-
uses-3d-printed-steel-reactor-to-convert-greenhouse-gas-into-sleeping-
sickness-drug.html)

